
One Way Japanese Drivers Are Polite - adrian_mrd
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2018/02/one-way-japanese-drivers-are-polite/
======
Etheryte
This isn’t unique to Japan, in fact it’s very common in Europe. This creates
an interesting question — where did this social interaction first appear?

